# Whole packet of chocolate biscuits........



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

So I left a packet of chocolate biscuits on the side in the kitchen, my dog Brandy decided that I had not put them far enough back for him not to steal them. He took them outside (I was upstairs at the time) and has eaten the lot. 

Question is will they do him any harm, I know chocolate is bad for dogs or will he just have a satified chocolate biscuity look on his face all day?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lizzieloo said:


> So I left a packet of chocolate biscuits on the side in the kitchen, my dog Brandy decided that I had not put them far enough back for him not to steal them. He took them outside (I was upstairs at the time) and has eaten the lot.
> 
> Question is will they do him any harm, I know chocolate is bad for dogs or will he just have a satified chocolate biscuity look on his face all day?


i know chocolate is bad but im sure he'll be fine, i dont think the cocoa content would be so high in biscuits. Bet he relly enjoyed them the naughty boy lol


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It depends how big your dog is and whether the biscuits were plain or milk chocolate. 

Something like 17g of dark chocolate is enough to kill a small dog. 

He will probably be fine, but maybe give your vet a ring to make sure and they will tell you what to look out for, or if you need to bring him in.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

He has a lot of English Bull Terrier in him and is the same size as a standard EBT. He's not a teeny dog. They were milk chocolate digestives.

ETA: He's the larger of the two in this picture http://www.petforums.co.uk/232283-post1.html


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I wouldnt worry the stuff often used on biscutes isnt real chocolate and milk choc isnt as bad as plain , she may be a little hyper though due to a sugar rush lol


----------



## Mattie (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can get any charcoal tablets from the health shop, give her a couple, this is the antidope to chocolate.

I nearly lost my Greyhound to chocolate, he managed to get a box of Roses off a shelf 7ft high, he ate the box, Christmas wrapping paper it was in, chocolates and the wrappings. He also got bloat.

The vet had to operate and he stopped breathing on the operating table so they didn't stitch his stomach to the chest wall as they normally do.

When they emptied his stomach, many of the chocolates were still in the wrappers.


----------



## CarlyAndLoobysMum (Jun 29, 2008)

nightmare!!!!

like the others have said, not much choc in biscuits so should be fine.
when my VERY tiny jack russell managed to get a chocolate orange last christmas, i had to feed her bicarb of soda to make her sick, and then phone vets if i was still worried!!!! should have seen her face!!! lol not impressed!!!! she was fine tho - i know it depends largely from one dog to another - i know a boxer who dies from just a few squares..........

you can always call vets out of hours to ask - thats what they're there for and they wont mind atall xxx hope its all ok x


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

CarlyAndLoobysMum said:


> nightmare!!!!
> 
> like the others have said, not much choc in biscuits so should be fine.
> when my VERY tiny jack russell managed to get a chocolate orange last christmas, i had to feed her bicarb of soda to make her sick, and then phone vets if i was still worried!!!! should have seen her face!!! lol not impressed!!!! she was fine tho - i know it depends largely from one dog to another - i know a boxer who dies from just a few squares..........
> ...


He was fine, although he definately had a sugar rush and a half and with it raining all day that was a bit of a nightmare, he normally runs of his energy with Tia in the garden, playing. Today he was chasing his tail round the house   bouncing off the sofas, etc etc..........

He's sleeping it all off now after a good run in the fields which happily happend during a break in the rain. (We'd already had one rainy walk this morning)

Thanks all for your help


----------

